# Senior Weight Exercise - Low Weight and Higher Reps Healthier for Bones



## SeaBreeze (Mar 15, 2017)

A new research study published in The Journal of Sports Medicine and  Physical Fitness finds that low-weight, high-repetition resistance  training increases bone mineral density in adults, challenging  assumptions that heavy weight-training is required to build bone mineral  density. Participants who completed the study experienced up to 8  percent bone mineral density increases in the legs, pelvis, arms and  spine.

The full study titled, "Low Load, High Repetition Resistance Training  Program Increases Bone Mineral Density In Untrained Adults," is now  available at http://www.minervamedica.it/en/journ...155&acquista=1.  The findings indicate that this type of strength training may be an  effective and maintainable method of increasing bone mineral density in  older people and sedentary groups. A secondary finding indicates  postmenopausal women and osteopenic individuals (those with low bone  mineral density) would benefit most from a low-weight, high-repetition  exercise regimen.

"These findings challenge the traditional thought that high-weight,  low-repetition exercise is the ideal way to increase bone mineral  density," said Jinger Gottschall, Associate Professor and lead  researcher of the study conducted at Penn State. "This is such a  profound finding because low-weight, high-repetition exercise is easily  attainable by anybody and everybody. This approach could help at-risk  populations minimize the risk of osteoporosis."

In the study, 20 untrained adults (people who completed less than 30  minutes of exercise per week for the previous six months) completed a  27-week group exercise program. Participants were assigned to one of two  groups that either completed full-body weight-training workouts or  workouts focused on building core muscles, in addition to cardiovascular  workouts. The weight-training group completed two to three BODYPUMP(R);  classes per week, a low-weight, high-repetition resistance training  program in which the participants used a bar and self-selected weights.

The study analysis found:


Participants in the weight-training group demonstrated an 8  percent increase in leg bone mineral density, a 7 percent increase in  pelvis bone mineral density, a 4 percent increase in arm bone mineral  density and a 4 percent increase in spine bone mineral density. The core  group's bone mineral density did not change significantly. 
Postmenopausal women and osteopenic individuals experienced significant bone mineral density increases of up to 29 percent. 
A positive correlation between squat strength and pelvis bone  mineral density, a link that indicates the exercises used in the study  could effectively decrease the risk of a hip fracture. 
Significant bone mineral density increases for osteopenic and postmenopausal people 

Two osteopenic individuals and three postmenopausal women participated  in the study, and both groups experienced much higher increases in bone  mineral density than the rest of the group. Individuals with osteopenia  experienced leg and pelvis bone mineral density increases of 29 percent,  more than triple the results other participants experienced. The  postmenopausal participants' bone mineral density increases ranged from  10 to 22 percent.

Pelvis and leg strength prevent fractures

In the study, people in the weight-training group experienced 25 percent  greater increase in leg strength than those in the core group. Changes  in leg strength were also strongly correlated with changes in pelvic  bone mineral density.

According to the National Osteoporosis Foundation, by 2020 approximately  14 million people over the age of 50 are expected to have osteoporosis  and another 47 million to have low bone mass.(1) After age 40, bone  mineral density declines at an accelerated rate;(2) therefore, it is  crucial to build a peak bone mass before this rapid decline and to  maintain bone mass later in life.

The hip is the most common and devastating fracture site for elderly  people with osteoporosis.(3) According to Gottschall, a large proportion  of fall-related deaths are due to complications following a hip  fracture. One out of five hip fracture patients die within a year of  their injury. Maintaining a healthy bone mineral density in the pelvis  and legs can help prevent these life-altering breaks, says Gottschall.  High-repetition exercise is a great way for people to build full-body  strength.

"Heavy weightlifting has been shown to increase bone mineral density,  however many older and inactive adults cannot safely participate in this  type of strenuous activity. The exercise regimen used in this study is a  more feasible option," said Bryce Hastings, Group Fitness Research  Officer, Les Mills International. "The beauty of LES MILLS BODYPUMP is  that it is built on high-repetition choreography and instructors can  identify progressive movement options for participants of any fitness  level so they can build strength and bone density."

###

Les Mills International funded this research study. Participants completed BODYPUMP classes at FITOLOGY, a fitness studio located in State College, PA.

About Les Mills

Les Mills International is the creator of 13 global group fitness and  team training programs, including BODYPUMP(R); (weights), BODYCOMBAT(R);  (martial arts), RPM(R); (indoor cycling) and LES MILLS GRIT(R);  (30-minute high intensity interval training). Every week, millions of  people get fit in more than 16,000 clubs across 80 countries with the  help of 100,000 passionate Les Mills instructors. The company's SMART  TECH(TM); equipment line combines innovative ergonomic design with  quality construction to help people get better results from their  workouts in less time, while Les Mills Good Protein, a simple and  functional protein powder, helps people fuel their bodies right.         
                                                                                  __________________


----------



## tnthomas (Mar 15, 2017)

I'm a "lower weight / higher rep" believer for my workout strategy.  That helps me with post workout soreness, and avoiding strains.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 15, 2017)

Same here, just looking to maintain strength and like you, avoid strains.


----------



## Buckeye (Mar 15, 2017)

Personally, I'm in the "fitness protection program".  No gyms/workouts for me....  nthego:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 15, 2017)

:lol: Hoot!  Thank God they're keeping you safe over there! :yes:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 15, 2017)

*Easy Beginner Weight Videos for Seniors*


----------



## Trade (May 18, 2017)

I use low weights and low reps. 

Usually my workout consists of 4 warm up sets then 8 sets of 3 reps with a weight that I can do 5 reps with. 

I've found this way is best for avoiding injury. Lifting heavy weights obviously has a higher risk of injury. But going with higher reps is also, because the more reps you do, the more your form deteriorates. So my priority is to avoid injury. That's especially important for me because at 70 it takes me weeks to recover from an injury that may have only taken me a couple of days when I was 20. And realistically at 70 you are just trying to hold on to what you have for as long as possible. The days of making gains are gone.


----------

